# My Vanity Area



## KittieSparkles (May 19, 2008)

Below is a link to my personal make-up collection. I keep the make-up that I use for myself separate from the make-up I use professionally. I had stopped using make-up for a really long time because my travel schedule was crazy and doing hair and make-up day in and day out on other people left me with no desire to do it on myself. Now that I do not really travel as much for work, I have gotten back into making myself look human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was going to also post my professional make-up stash but it was too much work doing my makeup and when I looked at my two huge traincases I opted not to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know if you have any questions or want to know what something is. 

Picasa Web Albums - Soraya - My Makeup


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

Great collection!  I love the kitty avatar, too!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 19, 2008)

Lovely vanity!  I would kill for your brushes!  Do you like the Too Faced palette?  Your brush boxes are gorgeous!  Your collection is awesome!


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

Your brush collection is fantastic!  No, your entire collection is!


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Ladies. 

Over all I like the Two Face palette, I just do not like the lipglosses but the shadows are very nice


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2008)

wow great stuff!


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 1, 2008)

You have such an awesome collection!!  I so want to steal your shadows and brushes!!  Plus, your vanity is incredible cute!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

You have a great collection!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## talste (Jun 2, 2008)

phew, seeing your collection makes me feel less guilty about the money spent on mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to show my hubby the traincase threads one day and say "see, I'm really not that bad"


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

NICE!! That is a lipstick collection to be envious of, for sure!

What is that perfume with the pink dot on top? Its a roundish bottle with a black lid, topped with the pink dot. It looks so familiar!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2008)

I see you have NYX blushes.  Are they any good/do you like them?  And which shades do you have.  And great collection!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_NICE!! That is a lipstick collection to be envious of, for sure!

What is that perfume with the pink dot on top? Its a roundish bottle with a black lid, topped with the pink dot. It looks so familiar!_

 

That is YSL's Paris <3


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I see you have NYX blushes. Are they any good/do you like them? And which shades do you have. And great collection!_

 

I have Copper, Dusty Rose and Desert Rose. I love to use a compination of Dusty Rose and Copper. I did not like Desert Rose too much, makes me look like a hooker... hehehehe...

Over all I like them. For the price they are really good and super pigmented. I have not been able to get anymore because every time I head to Ulta they are sold out.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty collection, I love your vanity! 
Where did you get those gorgeous boxes that hold your brushes?


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

love your collection!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Zoé~* 

 
_Pretty collection, I love your vanity! 
Where did you get those gorgeous boxes that hold your brushes?_

 

I got them at the dollar store during christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are actually votive candle holders. I have seem similar ones at craft stores.


----------



## animacani (Nov 25, 2008)

What are the blushes you have in your palette? Loves them <3


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 25, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

i want your collection! ... with the heatherette lippies


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great collection !!! I love it !


----------



## MissCrystal (Dec 4, 2008)

i love all those eye penciles .... great collection


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 4, 2008)

Great collection and I love your vanity!!!


----------

